# Disease or aggressive fishy? The mysterious Molly...



## ruby tuesday (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought three silver sailfin mollies. It looks like two are female (smaller, fins aren't as flowy) and one male (huge, large fins, sleek anal fin)

Anyways, I noticed one of my girls has one eye. I immediately started calling her one eyed molly. But then I began to wonder, is it a disease?

One eyed molly is super aggressive. She chases all the other fish, and nips at them.

She eats great, is always the first to the food, and shows no signs of illness.

Infact I wouldn't have noticed it until I was looking at her straight on, her one eye is normal and pops out, and the other socket looks almost empty, or what would be considered a tiny sunken eye.

Thoughts? Result of a fight? Or disease? Should I take her back or keep her? I am kind of attached to her now, she's feisty.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If she's otherwise fine, and you like her, then keep her.


----------



## ruby tuesday (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you think it's disease?

I'm thinking maybe she had popeye and it burst?


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Did the eye cloud over or bulge out if not its not popeye.
Sunken in eyes can be related to dropsy.
What other fish do you keep in the tank.


----------



## ruby tuesday (Jan 14, 2008)

Right now just platies and mollies.

The eye looks sunken in, and kind of clouded over. Like there isn't really an eye there at all.

What should I treat dropsy with? Is it really contagious?


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is the fish bloated in the tummy area?
Cloudy eye is a symtom of a desease not a desease in it's own right
Causes of cloudy eye are as follows.

Bad water quality.
Stress.
Irratation.
Bad diet.
Old age.
Parasites.
Bacterial infection.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you post your water stats in ammonia,nitrite,nitrate, and ph.


----------



## ruby tuesday (Jan 14, 2008)

Well she was definitely bloated, because it turns out she was pregnant. She just gave birth to a ton of wee fry.

I looked up pictures of cloudy eye, it's not what she has, her eye is just....gone.

I'm thinking fight because she really is the most feisty fish I've ever come across. hehe


----------

